
Everyone needs to stop paying attention to Elon Musk’s tweets - tzury
http://www.wired.co.uk/article/elon-musk-artificial-intelligence-world-war-3
======
oferzelig
TL;DR: It's like everyone's tweets. It's hard to condense complex opinions to
140 characters, so treat EVERYONE's tweets (not just Elon's) with a grain of
salt.

~~~
karmakaze
Yeah, it's like a bumper sticker for the times. If it piques your interest,
research further.

